# First appointment to egg collection ?



## Karen G (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all

I am looking into egg donation. I would like to find out how long the whole process takes for the first appointment to egg collection. At the moment I am trying to lose weight before I book a appointment. My closest clinic is Bourn Hall but I have heard mixed response for this clinic. So I am not sure which clinic to approach. 

Thanks Karen


----------



## sjay (Feb 5, 2010)

hi karen,

well done on making the first step  

we will be going to bourn hall on 4th may for consultation appointment and to see councellar and more tests. cant wait!!! i've only heard good responses about the clinic. what have you heard?


----------

